# Women's Specific River Bootie?



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Ladies!

Looking to find the wife a pair of warm river booties. Does anyone make a women specific river bootie? She has a pair of NRS booties that are falling apart so want to stay away from that brand.

Thanks for the advice!

-Cal


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nevermind...she is picking up a pair of Keen Gorge Boots, they are uni-sex...I guess you just size down for women's sizing...


----------

